# What Can I Tow With An F-350?



## tazzy

We have a new 2008 Ford F-350 diesel lariat with an 8-foot bed, single rear wheel, with the electric brake and tow command package and stabilizer bar. I know what the dealer says we can tow vs. what we can really tow are two different things. What's realistic for us to look at since we'll be buying our first fifth wheel as soon as we find the right vehicle? How long is too long?

Thanks!


----------



## Justman

Uh... Anything you want too!









You'll have to check your weight ratings, but the F-350 is a pretty stout truck. I'd say that you should be able to pull at least 90% of all 5th wheel campers on the market. If you have any concerns, you'll have to do some number crunching. Others can chime in on where to locate the weight ratings, etc.


----------



## Scoutr2

Justman said:


> Uh... Anything you want too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to check your weight ratings, but the F-350 is a pretty stout truck. I'd say that you should be able to pull at least 90% of all 5th wheel campers on the market. If you have any concerns, you'll have to do some number crunching. Others can chime in on where to locate the weight ratings, etc.


I'm with Justman. I don't think there is an Outback trailer made (5th wheel or TT) that you cannot tow. I'd bet that your towing capacity is over 25,000#, with the 1-ton suspension and diesel engine. But I'd still recommend an Equal-i-zer hitch, for sway control, if you decide on a TT instead of Fiver.

As far as trailer length is concerned, if you get a trailer over 30', there are some places that will have a hard time accomodating your length AND parking the truck, too, especially National Parks and some state parks. But most of the private campgrounds cater to "big rigs." (National Parks require ALL wheels MUST stay on the pavement. At Yellowstone, this can be a problem in most of the park campgrounds.)

Again, check the numbers for your truck and for the trailer you have in mind - but I'd say you are good to go for just about anything on the market.

Just my humble opinion.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hi Tazzy,

First off, welcome to Outbackers!








We are glad you found us! It's a great group of people around here, and I'm sure we can find somebody that can answer most any question you may have.









I think in my mind, the question would be "What can't you tow?" And the answer is not much. From a capacity point of view, an F-350 diesel is as stout as anything on the market, and should easily handle whatever you settle on. If there is any weak link in your setup at all, it would be the single rear wheels, and frankly, that is only going to be a significant issue in the very biggest of fifth wheels (way bigger than anything Outback offers).

As was mentioned earlier, there may be other size concerns that rear their ugly heads, long before the trucks capability becomes an issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

tazzy said:


> What's realistic for us to look at since we'll be buying our first fifth wheel as soon as we find the right vehicle? How long is too long?
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty much anything you want!


----------



## camping479

Welcome to outbackers!

Best way to figure how much pin/hitch weight you have room for is to load your truck as you would for a trip, full fuel, passengers, etc. Find a scale and weigh your truck, then subtract that weight from the GVWR on the driver's door and that is your available payload. Available payload should be pretty substantial with a 350 but at least you will know how much pin weight you have room for, some 5er pin weights can get up there.

Mike


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

Hi









The only thing you have to worry about when pulling with an F350 is forgetting your pulling something in the first place. Along with pulling the Outback, we take the topper off in the summer and haul a four wheeler in the back as we search the Rockies for great camping spots, oh and occasionally in the winter too. Yea we have chains for all four tires and will soon have chains for the Outback as well.

Welcome aboard and have a great time camping!!!
Tony

Here is a shot of our F350 on top of Wolf Creek Pass in Southwest Colorado a few hunting seasons ago.


----------



## rms0726ea

As stated above, find out the pin weight of the 5th wheel and this will be the weight put on the truck from the camper. Then add any weight from passengers, cargo & fuel. You'll find that the total combined weight from these items will work fine for your truck on about 90% of the 5th wheels out there. Hell, you might be able to pull a boat behind there also......

*
Nice Snow Truck Tony!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Guessing you could tow my TV *AND* my Outback with that Truck....


----------



## skippershe

Hi tazzy









Just wanted to say.....








to Outbackers!! 

Congrats on that big new truck too!









Happy Outback shopping,


----------



## Joonbee

First of all welcome. You are in the right spot to ask questions. I have an 05 f250 Diesel. I just converted it to an F350. New rear over load springs and the F350 blocks. Can never be to big, right? Well the RV dealer installed my hitch and said " I would probably be ok". I said PROBABLY. Well they said I was a little high, but would be ok. Our 5er (29FBHS)should sag the truck about three inches. There was a whole formula they had for it. You need like 5" between the bed and the trailer. So, you don't have to worry about dips in the campgrounds, where you may hit the bed. The Ford dealer also told me that they had a recall on some years (I don't think the new ones) F350's, because they were to high for fifth wheels and had to be shimmed down.

So, in my .02 worth. You will probably not find a weight limit, unless you get into a tri axle toyhauler and then you could air bag it and still be fine. So, shop till you drop. Stoppin that truck won't be an easy feat.

Jim


----------



## MaeJae

You should be OK with this... you better check your numbers though! 
It might be close...




















Oh, by the way WELCOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Humpty

camping479 said:


> Welcome to outbackers!
> 
> Best way to figure how much pin/hitch weight you have room for is to load your truck as you would for a trip, full fuel, passengers, etc. Find a scale and weigh your truck, then subtract that weight from the GVWR on the driver's door and that is your available payload. Available payload should be pretty substantial with a 350 but at least you will know how much pin weight you have room for, some 5er pin weights can get up there.
> 
> Mike


Exactly!

Go weigh it before you shop. Many 5th wheels (and probably all Outbacks) will be well within you limits. That being said, it is not hard to find 5th wheels that will over load you.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## Y-Guy

I loved our F350 and thought I could tow darn near anything. I can't see why you couldn't tow any Outback model out there, but do be aware if you start getting in to the larger trailers (mostly the big toy haulers) you have limits on the tires, pin weights, axle, etc. My F350 towed our Raptor without problem, but I felt I was pushing the limits on my axle rating. Can't complain though it towed wonderfully.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> I loved our F350 and thought I could tow darn near anything. I can't see why you couldn't tow any Outback model out there, but do be aware if you start getting in to the larger trailers (mostly the big toy haulers) you have limits on the tires, pin weights, axle, etc. My F350 towed our Raptor without problem, but I felt I was pushing the limits on my axle rating. Can't complain though it towed wonderfully.


That is a great picture Steve...


----------



## Y-Guy

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is a great picture Steve...


Thanks, still one of my favorite pictures too, that was a great trip too.


----------



## N7OQ

Y-Guy said:


> I loved our F350 and thought I could tow darn near anything. I can't see why you couldn't tow any Outback model out there, but do be aware if you start getting in to the larger trailers (mostly the big toy haulers) you have limits on the tires, pin weights, axle, etc. My F350 towed our Raptor without problem, but I felt I was pushing the limits on my axle rating. Can't complain though it towed wonderfully.


WOW that is one great looking rig. I'm impressed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

N7OQ said:


> I loved our F350 and thought I could tow darn near anything. I can't see why you couldn't tow any Outback model out there, but do be aware if you start getting in to the larger trailers (mostly the big toy haulers) you have limits on the tires, pin weights, axle, etc. My F350 towed our Raptor without problem, but I felt I was pushing the limits on my axle rating. Can't complain though it towed wonderfully.


WOW that is one great looking rig. I'm impressed.
[/quote]

Notice how well the truck matches the TT's color scheme....WOW!!


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Y-Guy said:


> I loved our F350 and thought I could tow darn near anything. I can't see why you couldn't tow any Outback model out there, but do be aware if you start getting in to the larger trailers (mostly the big toy haulers) you have limits on the tires, pin weights, axle, etc. My F350 towed our Raptor without problem, but I felt I was pushing the limits on my axle rating. Can't complain though it towed wonderfully.


WOW! That really is a sweet set up. I'd be interested in knowing what your total rig weighed in at. Any idea?


----------



## Nathan

I think everyone has weighed in on weights.









As for length, have towed before? Was it a 5er? The Fifth wheels cut in more than a TT on corners, but with the 8' bed you should be able to jacknife it trying to get into a spot without hitting the cab. For camprgounds, look for the type you like to camp at. As noted, National Park and NFS campgrounds tend to be better for shorter trailers. If you like RV parks, most could handle a 40'er.








I'm guessing anything over 35' may start having problems at McDonalds and other "RV" parking lots, but hopefully some of those with the long rigs can comment on their experiences.


----------



## Y-Guy

WYOCAMPER - I have to look up the weights, I have them some place on my computer at home. I weighed in loaded and the truck separate, just don't remember those weights anymore.

Nathan - I was able to get into most RV friendly lots with my 39' toy hauler, Mc Donalds was one of those locations we stopped at on one of our drives. Its one thing you just start to learn (quickly) is how to maneuver the rig and how to judge if a lot is safe or not to enter. I'd been in a few very tight squeezes but always got out, a few times I had to make U turns on gravel roads which isn't great for the wheels but was better then being on asphalt. Many of the RV parks were a problem with our rig, not so much the sites were not long enough but I didn't have enough space to back and make the turn in. One campground had 2' fences all around and so I ended up abandoning that site. Most of the camping we did with the Toy Hauler was at places that could handle it, but it ruled out most federal campgrounds and many state ones too, that was one reason we went with the motor home.


----------



## tazzy

Thanks for all the great advice! I LOVE the photos of the TV's with/without the trailers. Very cool shots. The snow ones especially. I'm impressed.

I really appreciate the suggestion about state parks not accepting longer rigs. Some of our California camping when we head out that way will be in national and state parks so that is something I didn't consider.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> that was one reason we went with the motor home.


can't have your Outback back. to bad...it's mine..mine...all mine (visions of Dafy Duck jumping into the pile of gold jumps in my head when I say that)


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> that was one reason we went with the motor home.


can't have your Outback back. to bad...it's mine..mine...all mine (visions of Dafy Duck jumping into the pile of gold jumps in my head when I say that)
[/quote]
That'z DezthPICABLE!!!


----------

